# hydrofoils



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

If he was running in 6 inches, he was chewing bottom...not good.
How can I say that? Easy, simple math.
Even with a nosecone and low water pickup on a gheenoe
you'd still have to have from the center of the propshaft down
below the level of the hull. So even with a 10 inch diameter prop
that means there's 5 inches right there. Add the draft of the hull on plane
and you're going to be running the prop and skeg through the bottom
no matter what hydrofoil you're running.
How can you tell if someone digs up the bottom regularly?
Check to see how much paint is left on the lower unit,
or how chewed up the skeg and prop blades are...


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

My next tests will be to see how skinny the 13 footer will run ... Stay Tuned ...

Stick Steer ... "Cleaver" prop ... fun stuff


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

> Hey guys i hope this is the place to post this. But today we were in mosquito lagoon and we ran aground in are lt25. A couple minutes later we were poling across this same 5-6 inches of water when a gheenoe super 16 came full throttle right through there. We were guessing he was using a hydrofoil. So im wondering how many inches these things get you and if there really worth it. thanks.


He may have been running a tunnel hull.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Is there a Gheenoe Super 16 with a tunnel?
I've looked and haven't found any on line...

                             :-?

No tunnel, means a trench across that section of the flat.
Mowing the lawn should only be done at home, not on the water.


----------



## joshuabward (Apr 3, 2010)

There is a lt25 with a tunnel don't know of a super.  I don't have a lick of paint on any of my motors..........but I'm in the mud we don't have grass in my neck of the woods.


----------

